# winter garden



## chuckwood (Nov 15, 2014)

We've just had some hard freezes here, unusual for mid November, most of my garden is now dead or wilted. I harvested four bushels of broccoli last week, most of that went to relatives, a lot of my spring broccoli is still in the freezer. The fall cabbage is a disappointment, I didn't plant early enough this time, it's been noticeably cooler this fall than it was last year, and maybe that had something to do with it. Now the broccoli is limp and wilted and the cabbage has some freeze damage, I wasn't expecting this - I guess that's what happens with global warming. I'm experimenting with cold weather carrots, I've never grown them this late in the season, but so far they haven't suffered any freeze damage from low 20's. I'll throw blankets over them when it dips down to the teens next week. The trees are still showing lots of color, making for some neat photos. So I've uploaded some pics of where my garden is at right now.


----------



## farmer steve (Nov 16, 2014)

you must have been pretty cold to damage cabbage and broccoli. mine still looks ok even with temps down to 25*. cabbage will take some freezing temps you just can't pick it when it is frozen. did you ever grow brussels sprouts? never tried winter carrots but good luck with them.


----------



## Snowleopard (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm in New Hampshire and my broccoli is still alive, if not producing much. Chard is still alive though somewhat challenged and kale is doing great. I'm surprised you are having trouble with broccoli that far south of me.


----------



## chuckwood (Nov 17, 2014)

Snowleopard said:


> I'm in New Hampshire and my broccoli is still alive, if not producing much. I'm surprised you are having trouble with broccoli that far south of me.



My plants aren't dead yet, but they are droopy and wilted in appearance, and there are dead areas showing up on the larger leaves. Usually, I get around three harvests in fall from my plants. The main, big head gets cut first, and then lots of smaller heads show up a week or two later that I also harvest. This year, I'm uncertain as to just what I will get. More than half of my broccoli plants this fall produced absolutely nothing but a lot of leaves, no flower heads showed up at all. Who knows, maybe they were planted at the wrong moon sign or something. Tomorrow nite will see 18 degrees, going to cover up my cabbages with sheets and blankets.


----------



## Snowleopard (Nov 17, 2014)

chuckwood said:


> My plants aren't dead yet, but they are droopy and wilted in appearance, and there are dead areas showing up on the larger leaves. Usually, I get around three harvests in fall from my plants. The main, big head gets cut first, and then lots of smaller heads show up a week or two later that I also harvest. This year, I'm uncertain as to just what I will get. More than half of my broccoli plants this fall produced absolutely nothing but a lot of leaves, no flower heads showed up at all. Who knows, maybe they were planted at the wrong moon sign or something. Tomorrow nite will see 18 degrees, going to cover up my cabbages with sheets and blankets.



Sounds like your weather is as cold as mine at this point, and I'll be lucky to get much more from my broccoli plants; no dead areas yet. but they can only take so many freezes. They might surprise me though.

Several years ago I would tear out my spring broccoli after it bolted (usually between second and third cutting) and plant anew with a good harvest from both spring and late summer plantings. More recently it takes until late July for the first heads to form and bolting is now rare (none this year) and I've only planted once. Harvest was good this year, especially the first, but delayed and much more time between cuttings.

It has been a weird year. Didn't plant tomatoes this year, but many volunteers came up early and I left several to grow near (and on) the garden fences. I got lots of healthy plants, small and late fruit, and NO ripe tomatoes. If this trend continues I might consider putting in a greenhouse.


----------

